# Help editing



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,

Some of you may have visited the blog in my sig. For those who haven't, here is a brief explanation: I write an annual letter about my experiences during the year. Throughout the year I write tiny snippets of ideas and thoughts that come to my mind. These thoughts are often rough and unedited but will be tied together near the end of the year to create the annual letter.

I would like for those who would like the troublesome (but much appreciated) task of looking over these tiny snippets to please email me (my email can be found at the bottom of the web site). Any suggestions or comments are most welcome.

I apologize in advance if this kind of post is inappropriate for these forums. Thanks in advance for reading.

Best regards,
Jim


----------

